# Marvel or DC



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

kimpossible119 said:


> Marvel has a greater quantity of good movies, DC has only a few good movies, but better comics.



You should check out DC's animated movies. They're good.


----------



## Enygmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

*DC* for me though mostly because of the amazing Batman villains. They are always so well-written, have such psychological depth and I grew to love them. Watchmen is also fantastic and probably the least childish thing DC ever created. However I am very fond of the X-Men franchise.


----------



## InspectorDoohickey (Nov 12, 2012)

DC, specifically vertigo. Really mature, really meaningful storytelling


----------



## DavidDHall (Nov 24, 2015)

DC


----------



## RitaLucero (Nov 26, 2015)

Marvel


----------



## LanceDead13 (May 19, 2015)

I'd probably say DC since I prefer their shows a bit more.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

DC. Though Marvel has great moments too. I tend to gravitate to the actual themes and meanings as opposed to the one holding them (exceptions non-withstanding of course) I'm currently interested in 'The Endless'.


----------



## Goya (Nov 26, 2015)

Hands down Marvel. But favourite superheroe so far, is theirs. I'm also really enjoying Netflix's Daredevil.


----------



## Wellington (Sep 9, 2015)

DC, no question. Look at any Marvel character and there's a good chance they have a superior counterpart in DC.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@_MeteorShadow_

I'm of the opinion that DC comics has a reputation of making their heroes mythical, or "god-like", whereas Marvel tends to make their heroes more "human." So it's really a basic decision between "heroes as gods" or "heroes as humans." Marvel's formula has pretty much dominated since the late 60's; a time when popular culture turned away from the "high and mighty" heroes based on patriotic slogans and nationalism, and looked towards those who were more like "one of us," who questioned authority and the status quo. 

I have gone from liking DC to liking Marvel as I have gotten older. They have concentrated on making more character-driven storytelling, not only showing the heroes fighting evil, but contending with the consequences of having to deal with having powers, and still having to contend with everyday human problems as well. Marvel was also smart to capitalize on its popularity by getting the jump on DC by getting both major and minor heroes on the big screen, and has tied in both TV and Netflix shows within a bigger context. DC has been forced to try to play catch up.

DC has to make good on _Batman Vs. Superman_ and then use that to launch its other heroes, and then proceed to _Justice League. _It has to tie all its heroes into a larger story, and find a way to make that story distinctive enough from Marvel to attract broad interest. Otherwise, Marvel will remain the dominant comic book franchise for some time to come.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

tanstaafl28 said:


> @_MeteorShadow_
> 
> I'm of the opinion that DC comics has a reputation of making their heroes mythical, or "god-like", whereas Marvel tends to make their heroes more "human." So it's really a basic decision between "heroes as gods" or "heroes as humans." Marvel's formula has pretty much dominated since the late 60's; a time when popular culture turned away from the "high and mighty" heroes based on patriotic slogans and nationalism, and looked towards those who were more like "one of us," who questioned authority and the status quo.
> 
> ...


and for such a well constructed essay
i now present you with A FREE LUNCH:laughing:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Besides, DC doesn't have Deadpool.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Besides, DC doesn't have Deadpool.
> 
> 
> View attachment 437770


Don't say that... Deadpool might cross the fourth wall and put himself in DC. As the main character.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> Don't say that... Deadpool might cross the fourth wall and put himself in DC. As the main character.


You notice the guy playing Deadpool in the movie has ALREADY played a DC character. Ryan Reynolds was Green Lantern, after all.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> You notice the guy playing Deadpool in the movie has ALREADY played a DC character. Ryan Reynolds was Green Lantern, after all.


Now the wall will never be fixed with Deadpool planning to do conga lines through it...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> Now the wall will never be fixed with Deadpool planning to do conga lines through it...


But that's what makes him so cool!


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

tanstaafl28 said:


> But that's what makes him so cool!


You say that now, but it's all fun and games until someone gets hit in the eye with a speech bubble.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> You say that now, but it's all fun and games until someone gets hit in the eye with a speech bubble.


Oh, I suspect we're going to see more than that. Metaphors as sharp as Deadpool's swords.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Marvel


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I have constructed a simple flowchart to help explain my rationale.

Marvel or DC? ---> Which one has Watchmen? ---> DC


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

Marvel over DC. The DC heroes seem less interesting and more cookie cutter or more what you would expect. With the Marvel heroes, there is more dimension to each hero in that they do make huge mistakes at times and are capable of failures & they have their flaws. I know a lot of people like Superman, Batman, & Wonderwoman (I don't mind them) but they aren't the my personal favorites. The DC ones seem a little too perfect in many ways.


----------



## Powermetal101 (Sep 16, 2019)

Marvel


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Deadpool, so Marvel I guess


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I probably watch more Marvel stuff, but I really don't have a preference.


----------



## Powermetal101 (Sep 16, 2019)

Marvel for their movies.
DC for their animated series


----------

